# Avvio con scelta di più kernel.

## Lux-68

Ciao a tutti,

vorrei avviare Gentoo utilizzando sia il kernel con cui l'ho istallata sia uno o più recenti per sfruttare, magari, qualche aggiornamento 

rispetto il mio processore, un AMD FX8150. Su Gentoo non l'ho mai provato. Premetto che ho letto come aggiornare il kernel eliminando 

il vecchio.  Il sistema è 

```

$ uname -a

Linux Lux-Host 3.8.13-gentoo #25 SMP Fri Oct 24 22:56:13 CEST 2014 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-8150 Eight-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

Il sistema utilizza una scheda video Ati e quindi i driver catalyst e una partizione ciptata con crypt. Il sistema è stato aggiornato a settembre senza 

aggiornare il kernel.

Oltre compilare i nuovi kernel magari riuscendo a utilizzare il .config del preesistente quali sono le altre azioni da effettuare?

Grazie in anticipo.

----------

## pierino_89

Beh non vedo il problema, basta non cancellare quello vecchio   :Razz: . Di predefinito Grub2 genera il menù di avvio includendo il kernel più recente come prima voce e negli altri in un menù secondario. Se invece usi Grub(1) il problema non si pone, dato che il menu.lst devi editarlo a mano.

----------

## djinnZ

Ogni volta che un kernel mi diventa "definitivo" lancio un  *Quote:*   

> emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-vattelappesca

 di modo che  */var/lib/portage/world wrote:*   

> sys-kernel/hardened-sources
> 
> sys-kernel/hardened-sources:vattelappesca

 

A questo punto, se proprio voglio essere paranoico, faccio una degna ripulita del sistema (/var/lib/modules etc.), lancio il fatidico 

```
genkernel all
```

 seguito da una reinstallazione dei pacchetti che prevedono moduli ed eventualmente iptables e simili, ne faccio un backup con quickpkg --include-config=y --include-unmodified-config=y, lancio un 

```
rm .config--*.bak
```

 nella dir di detto kernel e ne faccio un backup con un comando del genere  *Quote:*   

> cd /usr/src
> 
> tar -cJf linux-vattelappesca.tar.xz linux-vattelappesca ../../lib/modules/vattelappesca ../../boot/System.map-quelcheè-vattelappesca ../../kenrnel-quelcheè-vattelappesca ../../etc/kernels/kernel-config-vattelappesca

  per quando vorrò togliere il kernel da world ma comunque lo vorrò conservare come "ultima spiaggia", oltre a quello corrente.

Potresti anche pensare di copiare l'ebuild nell'overlay locale, a scanso di equivoci.

Nel tuo caso aggiungerei i driver ATI completi , ovviamente.

----------

## Lux-68

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Beh non vedo il problema, basta non cancellare quello vecchio  . Di predefinito Grub2 genera il menù di avvio includendo il kernel più recente come prima voce e negli altri in un menù secondario. Se invece usi Grub(1) il problema non si pone, dato che il menu.lst devi editarlo a mano.

 

Grazie,

Effettuo qualche prova e vi posto i risultati.

----------

## Lux-68

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> Ogni volta che un kernel mi diventa "definitivo" lancio un  *Quote:*   emerge -n =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-vattelappesca di modo che  */var/lib/portage/world wrote:*   sys-kernel/hardened-sources
> 
> sys-kernel/hardened-sources:vattelappesca 
> 
> A questo punto, se proprio voglio essere paranoico, faccio una degna ripulita del sistema (/var/lib/modules etc.), lancio il fatidico 
> ...

 

Grazie per le dritte.

Ho visto che usi genkernel per la configurazione/compilazione del kernel. Purtroppo non sono mai riuscito a usarlo. Utilizzo dall'inizio la 

configurazione/compilazione "standard". Per il resto verifico che il kernel generato funzioni. Posterò eventuali problemi.

----------

## djinnZ

perchè probabilmente hai dimenticato  */etc/portage/package.use wrote:*   

> sys-fs/cryptsetup -dynamic static

 e */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   

> LVM="no"
> 
> LUKS="yes"
> 
> GPG="no"
> ...

 per fare le cose per bene. Per inciso se ho */etc/genkernel.conf wrote:*   

> KNAME="default"

 quando voglio fare un test

```
genkernel --kernname=test --no-save-config --menuconfig all
```

e quando devo riprendere il vecchio kernel posso pensare a qualcosa del genere

```
cp /etc/kernels/versionePrecedente /usr/src/linux/.config

make listnewconfig
```

per vedere cosa è cambiato e dopo 

```
genkernnel --kernel-config=/etc/kernels/versionePrecedente --menuconfig all
```

Il problema al rinominare il kernel è che ti perdi i  mdouli precedentemente compilati (su hardened non è possibile riutilizzare i nuovi moduli con il vecchio kernel alle volte) ma c'è un metodo per il backup se guardi il file di configurazione.

Ovviamente ci sono mille altri modi per configurarlo ed usarlo ma è questione di preferenze personali o di pigrizia metale.

Di sicuro impari di più pensando a come configurare l'overlay che a ripetere la stessa sequenza balorda di comandi.

Riedita il mesaggio, è inutile citare quello che ho scritto se non devi eccepire qualcosa.

----------

